# Center Console vs Side Console



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Get a tiller and throw a bean bag in front of you for the wife.


----------



## Plantation (Nov 24, 2015)

I have no issue driving my center console with someone beside me. If its two of us I usually put them in front of the console anyways. Three, someone is beside me and its fine. This is on a Dolphin Renegade btw


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

I have a center console and I sit directly behind it and have my wife sit on whatever the leeward side is so she doesn't get as wet.


----------



## mwolaver (Feb 6, 2014)

Sounds like you have already settled on the center console. It's not an issue. You will be closer to the center, she will scoot over a bit. The wheel is offset anyway. Assuming your boat will have trim tabs, use them. 

Center console takes up a bunch of room in the boat and gives you a bunch of storage and places for electronics. Side console opens up the boat and makes use of the under gunnel rod holders a PITA. Have fun.


----------



## jhreels (Apr 20, 2017)

So my solution is a bit unorthodox, but I have a 140 lb sack of dirt I carry along when I fish solo. Its a weight lifting bag off amazon: https://www.amazon.com/FITSHIT-Sand...e=UTF8&qid=1536932033&sr=8-1&keywords=fitshit

When Im running across open water, I like it in front of the center console, really calms the boat down. For you, you could put it beside you.

When poling solo I stick it up on the bow.

And plus you get to tell people your going fishing with some dirtbag.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Center console here. No issues getting to under gunnel rod holders or passengers. It makes more sense to me to have weight centered on a skiff due to their sensitivity to weight distribution. Trim tabs can overcome a lot but slow you down if you have to run with one down to offset weight.


----------



## SOswald (Mar 30, 2013)

Have you thought about an offset console? The guys that I know that have them would never build another boat without one. Something to think about...


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

For a true skinny water boat with short shaft engine that weighs under 215 lbs I would go with a side console.

Flip a coin with engines in the 225-250 lb class

And go center console with engines over 250#


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

I like side console. More room for me and less room for shlt. Personal preference. I don't like center consoles in a narrow skiff. See guys driving off the the side. Also don't like to be behind some guys ass if he is standing.


----------



## timogleason (Jul 27, 2013)

I roll with a side and fish by myself all the time. I really like it for the open feel of cockpit. 2 dislikes though...Wish it was 2 -4 inches higher for driving standing (i'm 6'1" so not crazy tall but I have to hunch some) and getting rods into holders on starboard side. May consider a tall/small footprint offset console next time...


----------



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

Had a side console on a aluminum skiff, moved it to ctr Never had any trouble w 2 behind console on bench seat. Good luck w build


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Capnredfish said:


> I like side console. More room for me and less room for shlt. Personal preference. I don't like center consoles in a narrow skiff. See guys driving off the the side. Also don't like to be behind some guys ass if he is standing.


Good point. There's no real room to get around the CC in my skiff without walking the gunwales.


----------



## TheAdamsProject (Oct 29, 2007)

I have a side console now and if I built another, it would be the same. When its two of us sit side by side and if there are three the third sits on the yeti that is used like a jump seat directly in the middle of the skiff. Never like walking around my console on the skiff before this last one.


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

I prefer to run standing up except in the calmest of water. Tough to do that in a side-console.


----------



## GullsGoneWild (Dec 16, 2014)




----------



## Indy (Aug 21, 2015)

Side console. Lots of room. No problems


----------



## jonny (May 1, 2007)

With larger beam boats a center is ideal. For narrow beam skiffs in my 20 plus years and a dozen skiffs from Gheenoes to HBs. I have settled on a side console as a preference. Centers have you rubbing shoulders with your bud. Or staring at the back of his head. That's why they came up with the oxymoron offset center console. Plus you have to walk sideways around them. And hope the rod layout doesn't expose your calfs to the trebles. On these low to no deadrise hulls the ride can be better at the back as well. Never really had a issue running solo. Standing is not as comfortable with a side. Especially if you have a liner unless the SC is raised. Also if your boat is a wet one. You can be possibly exposed to spray more. Compared to being centered. But no difference if you were side by side with a center. SCs are usually lighter as well by a good bit. My HB Guide is a CC with a 84" beam. And I have to drive offset with anyone other than my narrow ass 9 year old. The skiff I am building will be a toss up between a SC or a tiller. A 70" beam CC will need a seat infront of the console IMOP.


----------



## Rooster (Mar 13, 2011)

jhreels said:


> So my solution is a bit unorthodox, but I have a 140 lb sack of dirt I carry along when I fish solo. Its a weight lifting bag off amazon: https://www.amazon.com/FITSHIT-Sand...e=UTF8&qid=1536932033&sr=8-1&keywords=fitshit
> 
> When Im running across open water, I like it in front of the center console, really calms the boat down. For you, you could put it beside you.
> 
> ...


How in the world do you horse that thing in and out? I have thought of something like that when poling alone and that might be an answer...


----------



## jonny (May 1, 2007)

Looks like he is rubbing Blair’s leg. This the issue with CCs on narrow skiffs. You always seem to be reaching or distorted in some way. Unless you are directly behind the CC.


----------



## EsteroS (Aug 27, 2018)

Man, so much good feedback, I love this site! But with so many pros and cons, I don't think I'm much closer to decision! I like to stand and drive a lot, so I may be leaning towards offset mini console. My other boat is a 9.5' beam, so I think I keep forgetting that having a 72" beam means that you're never reaching very far no matter where you're sitting. But I am stoked to be going small for this boat. Easier for my wife to clean, too


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

My big fat 90" beam has a center console and i love it. Plenty of room to walk around. No if you have a tiller there's no console but your cooler or grab bar is in the center.Consoles come in big and small sizes


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Finn Maccumhail said:


> I prefer to run standing up except in the calmest of water. Tough to do that in a side-console.


That's always been my dislike of the side console running standing isn't as easy as with the center console.


----------



## Cam (Apr 5, 2017)

Offset console is my favorite followed by the side console. Center consoles eat up too much usable floor room. By moving the console off center, it creates more comfortable seating. An offset console also allows for stand up driving which is useful and doesn't impede walking around on the gunnels as much. Both are easy to fish around. Their real downside is they create some less usable gunnel space.

In narrow boats, center consoles can get in the way particularly with rods in attached rod holders. Center consoles can have this weird vibe when riding with a buddy. Sort of like going into a public bathroom and having some dude right next to your urinal while you are doing your business or a movie theater without the requisite in-between seat. It works but isn't as comfortable.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

Cam said:


> Center consoles eat up too much usable floor room.


What do you do with all this useable floor room?


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Walk freely. Never deal with poles in the way. I shrimp, so having baskets, buckets and large net makes the open space nice. Need an extra cooler. No problem. Have plenty of space. May not be for everyone, but I like it.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Tiller opens it up best walk either gunnel no wheel in the way here is the cockpit on my spear can't get much more room than that in a micro.


----------



## Anderson Guide Service (Feb 17, 2017)

Here long runs are the norm in sometimes rough situations. Center console is the way to go. If I was fishing close in relatively calm water I would seriously look at a tiller. I personally just don't like side consoles. If you want to have a cooler all your usable space is gone along with one side (console location). Wish more people make solid (scooter) decks. That is the perfect match for here. Also safer in my opinion.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Does the tiller create a problem for a passenger? Where do they sit in above pic?


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Capnredfish said:


> Does the tiller create a problem for a passenger? Where do they sit in above pic?


Yeti 45 for my fishing buddies bean bag chair for the boss lady.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Anderson Guide Service said:


> Here long runs are the norm in sometimes rough situations. Center console is the way to go. If I was fishing close in relatively calm water I would seriously look at a tiller. I personally just don't like side consoles. If you want to have a cooler all your usable space is gone along with one side (console location). Wish more people make solid (scooter) decks. That is the perfect match for here. Also safer in my opinion.


Not sure what you consider long runs but I steadily run a tiller 80 plus miles round trip with it in the Everglades/10,000 Island's and Matlacha or Pine Island Sound area I just tuck it under my arm and ride out. Not sure I would want to run a bigger engine though the 2 stroke 25 Merc is pretty easy to control.


----------



## Cam (Apr 5, 2017)

jmrodandgun said:


> What do you do with all this useable floor room?


An offset console allows for a big cooler for big fish. Creates more flexibility in gear storage such as camping gear or tanks/buckets for lobster diving. In rougher water, makes for more comfortable fishing inside the boat rather than on the deck. I find large cockpit space is easier on the cast netting. On touring trips, that extra space allows for big comfy chairs/throw bags to be used. Console rod storage is less intrusive. Nice to have the extra space when youngsters are on board.

I have a center console skiff but having fished an offset console, I am a convert.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

Backcountry 16 said:


> Tiller opens it up best walk either gunnel no wheel in the way here is the cockpit on my spear can't get much more room than that in a micro.


Cool boat. Does all your stuff get soaked when you take a big wave?


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

jmrodandgun said:


> Cool boat. Does all your stuff get soaked when you take a big wave?


I have only taking one wave over the bow and my stuff was okay pretty much I have a dry box under the rear deck with my valuable stuff and Harry makes it where you can get stuff off the floor like a rain jacket if needed to stay dry. His boats dont really have dry storage too say but I'm a minimalist when in that boat i have an 18 foot action craft that has 6 hatches and always carry too much stuff because of all the storage.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

I really like that skiff a lot. Harry's boats were on my list when I was shopping. I always wondered if a standard boat bag would fit next to the fuel tank under the bow. My Ankona had a piece of waxed canvas with snaps covering the forward bow compartment and kept a surprising amount of water out of that area.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

jmrodandgun said:


> I really like that skiff a lot. Harry's boats were on my list when I was shopping. I always wondered if a standard boat bag would fit next to the fuel tank under the bow. My Ankona had a piece of waxed canvas with snaps covering the forward bow compartment and kept a surprising amount of water out of that area.


I actually have 2 6 gallon gas tanks up front but have a boat bag under the back deck


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

May have already been mentioned but on a narrow beam skiff with a center console it's not too hard to accidentally kick a rod thats in the storage rack while walking around. If you have expensive rods this can be an issue. The question is not if it will happen, just when and how bad.


----------



## jhreels (Apr 20, 2017)

Rooster said:


> How in the world do you horse that thing in and out? I have thought of something like that when poling alone and that might be an answer...


Most of the time, I just convince myself that doing little half assed squats and deadlifts all day is turning my day into a combo fishing anddddddd workout day. Kinda satisfying.

But, when I dont feel like picking it up, If you unbutton the top, it actually consists of 4 or 5 smaller bags of dirt. So you can just plop one or two of them out to make it more manageable.

This is why I use this method over the more popular water sack. You can de-weight this bag quickly to make it more manageable.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

CaptainSam said:


> Man, so much good feedback, I love this site! But with so many pros and cons, I don't think I'm much closer to decision! I like to stand and drive a lot, so I may be leaning towards offset mini console. My other boat is a 9.5' beam, so I think I keep forgetting that having a 72" beam means that you're never reaching very far no matter where you're sitting. But I am stoked to be going small for this boat. Easier for my wife to clean, too


I also prefer to stand unless it's a really really long run, IMO unless you're short or the console is tall, a tiller is more comfortable to drive standing up. I'm 6'3 so unless I had a really tall console it would be awkward given the gunnel height of my boat.

If you test a tiller make sure you test one that was adjusted properly. Most guys main complaint is about their arm getting tired on long runs. They are running a boat with crazy torque steer, because the never took the time to adjust the steering tab. When a tiller boat is adjusted properly it should have essentially no pull, meaning when the motor is trimmed for running it will feel neutral in your hand. 

Good luck!


----------



## jonny (May 1, 2007)

Here’s another I saw today. Look at the lean and contorted spine. That wears you out over a long day. Even on big flats skiffs like that Vantage and this big Hewes. A CC ain’t right at all. This one could use some offset. I always would index my wheel so the knob was beside the binnacle. This helps a bit. An offset helps but then you mess up the third person balance. If you stand a whole lot. Maybe a very narrow offset CC with a side binnacle is your best option. On a 70” beam skiff. Keep in mind you can stand with a SC also.With a good design/wheel options.


----------



## jhreels (Apr 20, 2017)

jonny said:


> View attachment 41730
> Here’s another I saw today. Look at the lean and contorted spine. That wears you out over a long day. Even on big flats skiffs like that Vantage and this big Hewes. A CC ain’t right at all. This one could use some offset. I always would index my wheel so the knob was beside the binnacle. This helps a bit. An offset helps but then you mess up the third person balance. If you stand a whole lot. Maybe a very narrow offset CC with a side binnacle is your best option. On a 70” beam skiff. Keep in mind you can stand with a SC also.With a good design/wheel options.


Damn I keep seeing these pictures of these guys in their skiffs, I never seem to have this problem. I sit on the left side of the console, the passenger on the right side. Neither of us are behind the console. For throttle inputs I reach over briefly, but otherwise while cruising, I just steer with my right hand which is naturally behind the steering wheel. No personal space issues at all.

I dont understand why these guys do it as awkward as possible.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

jhreels said:


> Damn I keep seeing these pictures of these guys in their skiffs, I never seem to have this problem. I sit on the left side of the console, the passenger on the right side. Neither of us are behind the console. For throttle inputs I reach over briefly, but otherwise while cruising, I just steer with my right hand which is naturally behind the steering wheel. No personal space issues at all.
> 
> I dont understand why these guys do it as awkward as possible.


FSU fans....mystery solved


----------



## EsteroS (Aug 27, 2018)

Alright I think I figured it out, with this seating arrangement, I can pretty much go with any console choice that I want, while still avoiding that awkward feeling of rubbing shoulders with my fishing buddy.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

Bobby Bowden ^ age 17


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Other than my wife or dad, I don't really like anyone enough to take them fishing with me anyway.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

jonny said:


> Here’s another I saw today. Look at the lean and contorted spine. That wears you out over a long day


Just because someone is doing something stupid in a picture doesn't mean everyone has to do it. There were probably 100 different reasons why this picture was chosen for the ad and none of them were the position of the drivers spine.


----------



## Indy (Aug 21, 2015)

Lol. I agree with SomaliPirate.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Go fishing people


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

I’m with Smack. How hard are we all going to try and persuade each other to like one console over the other. I like skiffs. They’re all good!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Hitting the flood tide in the AM in my center console...hope it doesn’t give the fish lockjaw. I’ll make sure to get some sunrise photos if it does!


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

I'm with Smack. So what, get what you want and go fish. It isn't about the ride, it matters how it functions when you are fishing. My objective answer to the OP is it depends on how YOU use the boat. If you need lots of gear for bait, drinks, booze cruising or you a a minimalist then choose the set up that suits your use of the boat. Personally, I like CC or tillers. I fished a side console B2 for a while and didn't care for the hunkered down seating. I'm also a pretty big guy (6'1" 220). I prefer to stand when I drive, it is more comfortable for me and I like the extra visibility especially we have lots of stuff in and under the water. I also don't run with rods in vertical holders so they are all under the gunnels. One of the other reasons I like a CC layout is having a person sit in front of me to help add weight to the front of the boat. Most skiffs ride better with weight up front anyway. Specific to the ECC Vantage, the boat is stable enough that it really doesn't matter where the other person sits. A little tab balances it right out if needed. It is also very easy to walk the gunnels.


----------



## jhreels (Apr 20, 2017)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Hitting the flood tide in the AM in my center console...hope it doesn’t give the fish lockjaw. I’ll make sure to get some sunrise photos if it does!


Fished the flood on Sunday morning in West Bay. Those SC guys think there the only ones that get to wrestle fish out of the grass... We were killin' it.


----------



## EsteroS (Aug 27, 2018)

Thanks JB, I appreciate the feedback..yeah, I'll be using it to fish solo on the weekend mornings before the wife and young girls get up, or cramming the 4 of us in there on days where tides are too low to take our 26' out just to run across the bay to the beach. Also, so my wife has something small she can handle to take a friend to bar or beach on her own. I think I've settled on a small center console - really appreciate all the good feedback...it's made my work days go a little quicker in the meantime!


----------



## jonny (May 1, 2007)

jmrodandgun said:


> Just because someone is doing something stupid in a picture doesn't mean everyone has to do it. There were probably 100 different reasons why this picture was chosen for the ad and none of them were the position of the drivers spine.


That was seadec tv commercial I snapped a pic of. It showed them running for a bit. I chose it to show the reach around you have to do with a CC. Not really sure what your point is.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

LowHydrogen said:


> When a tiller boat is adjusted properly it should have essentially no pull, meaning when the motor is trimmed for running it will feel neutral in your hand.


The only caveat to this would be tunnels that are jacked for running shallow. Once you raise your control surfaces out of the water you're dealing with steering torque to some degree. Adjusting my steering tab greatly reduced mine, but it didn't go back to neutral steering. Bet then I'm also running a Tohatsu 50 on a very aggressive tunnel jacked very high...sort of a "worst" case scenario. When I lower the motor for runs across deeper water the torque isn't an issue.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

crboggs said:


> The only caveat to this would be tunnels that are jacked for running shallow. Once you raise your control surfaces out of the water you're dealing with steering torque to some degree. Adjusting my steering tab greatly reduced mine, but it didn't go back to neutral steering. Bet then I'm also running a Tohatsu 50 on a very aggressive tunnel jacked very high...sort of a "worst" case scenario. When I lower the motor for runs across deeper water the torque isn't an issue.


Without my Tran compression plate my 70 pulled hard right even with Seastar hydraulic steering. After installing the plate I can run fully jacked and let go of the wheel and she stays straight.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

jonny said:


> That was seadec tv commercial I snapped a pic of. It showed them running for a bit. I chose it to show the reach around you have to do with a CC. Not really sure what your point is.


My point is you would have to be a great big dummy to ride around all day seated like that.


----------



## Cam (Apr 5, 2017)

jmrodandgun said:


> My point is you would have to be a great big dummy to ride around all day seated like that.


Most do around here since most consoles in skiffs are low requiring average to tall fellows to stoop while driving standing up. We have a fold down backrest on our poling platform and it is a fine upgrade.

As for the rest of it, most here are talking about their experience which is what the OP originally asked. When I was shopping, I was adamant about having a center console since that is what I had on my bay boat. I didn't give offset and side consoles their due and I hope others will consider them after reading through this thread. They aren't superior but they do have some very specific advantages/disadvantages particularly for those that are fishing/riding 3+ in a skiff or carrying extra gear for camping, diving, etc.


----------



## jhreels (Apr 20, 2017)

Cam said:


> Most do around here since most consoles in skiffs are low requiring average to tall fellows to stoop while driving standing up. We have a fold down backrest on our poling platform and it is a fine upgrade.
> 
> As for the rest of it, most here are talking about their experience which is what the OP originally asked. When I was shopping, I was adamant about having a center console since that is what I had on my bay boat. I didn't give offset and side consoles their due and I hope others will consider them after reading through this thread. They aren't superior but they do have some very specific advantages/disadvantages particularly for those that are fishing/riding 3+ in a skiff or carrying extra gear for camping, diving, etc.


I think jmr's point is the guys are sitting flip flopped from the natural arrangement making it all awkward.


----------



## jboriol (Jan 2, 2010)

I have a side console dolphin renegade like skiff that is wide beam vs. 15'10" length and like:

Room with 3 anglers on board, enhanced with smaller boat if side console 
I center a cooler with seat pad when needed but I can remove if needed to add room
Kids, dog, and cooler room on sandbar days and can add beanbag 
Camping gear room
Don't kick my rods
Clean up is easier
I can layout across when doing repairs if I need to get to transom/electrical
Less weight which matters if really watching draft
Very clean look and less crap to snag in tip on
Don't like:

I have spray rails and it's generally very dry but...depends on design of skiff
Lists to starboard off plane and no tabs if solo unless you scoot to center
Driving standing up
Check your skiffs rod storage options if side console could limit longer fly rods 
Mounting electronic could be tricky - ram mount helps
Nice to have seating/bait well if in front of center console
If docking solo and grabbing/tying off dock I always need to be on starboard and my push pole is on the same side so it could be damaged if not paying attention or choppy
I think 17' is the cut off for me; less I think tiller or side console, more I think center console.


----------

